# Taking a fight on short notice?



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

I think that taking a fight on short notice is always a WIN-WIN situation for the fighter taking the short notice fight. Due to the idea that the original fighter e.g. Mousasi needs an oppenent, e.g. Jardine.

Mousasi is expected to win 9/10, so if he wins, it's like, yeah he should have beaten a fighter who's taken it in 1 weeks notice, and if he loses, he will get slated and dropped down the pecking order.

What you peeps think?


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll never take a fight on short notice ever again, unless it would end up being for a big promotion or something. I did it once and it wasn't good at all, I got the call the night before the fight after the weighins where over, someones opponent didn't show up, they said take the fight and we'll give you some cash so I did. Come fight night I shot in for a single got my nose broken was gassed in about one minute and got choked in about 2min, not worth it in my book.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

TheGrizzlyBear said:


> I'll never take a fight on short notice ever again, unless it would end up being for a big promotion or something. I did it once and it wasn't good at all, I got the call the night before the fight after the weighins where over, someones opponent didn't show up, they said take the fight and we'll give you some cash so I did. Come fight night I shot in for a single got my nose broken was gassed in about one minute and got choked in about 2min, not worth it in my book.


I guess less than 1 days notice was a bit extreme in your case. But these fighters who are in condition just without an oppenent, and a week to prepare.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess in pro-fighting it depends on how much they offer you to jump in and how much you are in shape.

I remember an anecdote from back in the days a bit more than ten years ago when all that MMA stuff wasn't really officially established, I was supporting one of our guys who had a fight. That whole event was kind of shady, the organizer was full on coke (at least I guess so from his aggressive and nervous behaviour) and half of the fighters where actually thugs who were sent by the local pimps to prove themselves. Our man was booked for a single fight only, but besides that there was a tournament where one fighter didn't show up, so the organizer ran around to find a replacement fighter. Within our supporting crew there where some people from a friendly gym of ours and the trainer asked one of his guys whether he would like to jump in and he did. With about 4 hours before the tournament that was really on short notice. He even won his first first in 20 seconds via KO, but lost his second fight against the eventual tournament winner via triangle choke.

But I think this fighting "anytime - anywhere - anyone" attitude from those days doesn't really work anymore today where you train for a specific opponent.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> I guess in pro-fighting it depends on how much they offer you to jump in and how much you are in shape.
> 
> I remember an anecdote from back in the days a bit more than ten years ago when all that MMA stuff wasn't really officially established, I was supporting one of our guys who had a fight. That whole event was kind of shady, the organizer was full on coke (at least I guess so from his aggressive and nervous behaviour) and half of the fighters where actually thugs who were sent by the local pimps to prove themselves. Our man was booked for a single fight only, but besides that there was a tournament where one fighter didn't show up, so the organizer ran around to find a replacement fighter. Within our supporting crew there where some people from a friendly gym of ours and the trainer asked one of his guys whether he would like to jump in and he did. With about 4 hours before the tournament that was really on short notice. He even won his first first in 20 seconds via KO, but lost his second fight against the eventual tournament winner via triangle choke.
> 
> But I think this fighting "anytime - anywhere - anyone" attitude from those days doesn't really work anymore today where you train for a specific opponent.


I think reputation and rank is more important than the purse.

That guy is bad ass winning his fight.

But yeah, I would agree. Fighters these days take months analysing their oppenents game. But then again, I think that would throw the original fighter, due to the fact he may have trained some moves which are muscle memory, things he will subconciously do. So when a new unorthodox fighter comes in, it can prove a disadvantage. But in my earlier case, Jardine is getting KTFO!


----------

